# احتاج مهندس بترول يعمل في شركة حفر للتواصل



## المهندس احمد نعمة (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو ان يتواصل معي مهندسوا حفر الابار النفطية لتبادل المعلومات والخبرات وخصوصا اني مولع جدا بهذا الاختصاص النادر والراقي.
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع.

والسلام.​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (3 سبتمبر 2006)

[blink]حياك الله
واهلا بك اخا جديدا[/blink]


----------



## driller (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*اهلا بك اخي الكريم*

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل بهذا الاختصاص ومولع بهذا الاختصاص الرائع واذا كان لديك اي سؤال انا جاهز لك من خلالي اومن خلال الخبراء اساتذتي الذين اعمل معهم......مع العلم ان درجتي الوظيفية هي (فني قمة برج) اي(درك مان) اذا صح التعبير ولدي خبرة اكثر من 4 سنوات في هذا الاختصاص..
تحياتي....


----------



## جيوكيميائى (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوكم محمد جيوكيميائى ابحث عن عمل باحدى شركات الخدمات البتروليه خريج دفعه 2004


----------



## oftata (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اخوكم مصطفى جيوكيميائى ابحث عن عمل باحدى شركاتالبترول خريج دفعه 2004


----------



## كمال16 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

salem; I am an engineer in hydrocarbon production from algeria, i have also a master of science in asset management with HSE delevered by the university RGU of Aberdeen UK. Now, I am working in the Drilling Division of Sonatrach in the HSE Department. this is my email adress ; if you need any think that i can help you with please contact me. Tel N: 062649690
salem alikom


----------



## كمال16 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم
My name is kamel, I am an engineer in hydrocarbon production and Msc degree in asset management with HSE from the RGU university. I work for a Drilling Division 
of Aberdeen (UK) this are my contact information:


----------



## كمال16 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

salem alikom


----------



## thz89 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وشكراًجزيلاً على هذا الجهد
ونأمل التواصل معك لتبادل المعلومت والخبرات وكل ماهو جديد فى مجال الحفر
ولك كل التحية والتقدير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخ المسترك باسم driller ان يعرفني بنفسة ومكان عمله
وان ممتن للجميع
تواصل معي 
من خلال المنتدى اذا حبيت
فقط من خلال المنتدى لو سمحتم لتعم الفائدة 
وفقك الله أخي الفاضل
الإدارة


----------



## ابو علي بترول (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس كمال ممكن اتصل بيك وتساعدني في ايجاد وظيفه
انا خريج بترول السويس قسم تكرير 72.63% 
2006


----------



## ابو علي بترول (29 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اسمي حسن ورقمي 0128159748
اناشد مهندس كمال انو يساعدني في ايجاد اي عمل يساعدني علي التاهل للارتباط ببنت الحلال


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الله معكم.........


----------



## محمود على أحمد (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أخوكم محمود على مهندس حديث التخرج حفر وانتاج 2006السويس أود مساعدتى فى الحصول على عمل رقم التليفون20108885737


----------



## قناعة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

كمال16 

kamal Would YOU plz SEND ME ANY MEASSAGE, I'M DRILLING ENGINEER FOR 10 TEARS EXPERENCE. IT'S ONLY TO SWAP THE INFORMATION BETWEEN OTHER

THANKS


----------



## sanaa1980 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو من اي شخص عنده المعلومات عن ال demulsifiers والطرق المستخدمة في فصل الماء عن الزيت في استخراج النفط أن يقدم لي شرح مفصل لكي استطيع فهم الموضوع من جميع جوانبه ولكم جزيل الشكر

i need information about demulsifiers and how we could seperate water from oi please give me more classification about this issue and i will more than glad to reciveany reply.

thanks alotl


----------



## مقدام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*احتاج الى مهندس حفر ابار نفطية*

السلام عليكم انا مهندس حديث في شركة الحفر واحتاج الى مساعدة كان تكون موقع في الانترنت يشرح عملية الحفر وكان تكون كتب احتاج اسمائها ومؤلفينها جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبة للأخوة الطالبين للعمل 
هذا موقع خاص بوظائف الحفر ومجال البترول عموما 
حاول وان شاء الله سوف تحصل على عمل
www.oilcareers.com


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 ديسمبر 2006)

وهذا موقع اخر مصرى للباحثين عن وظائف
http://EgyRec.Com
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## مقدام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي eng_ahmed_moh ووفقك الله لعمل الخير مقدام المهندس


----------



## مقدام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي eng_ahmed_moh احتاج الى موقع في الانترنت استطيع من خلاله ان اتعرف على الحفر واذا كنت تعرف شئ عن الكتب التي تصب في حفر الابار النفطية يمكن ان احصل عليها من الانترنت


----------



## iwemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2006)

م/محمد علي مهندس لحامIWE خبره سنه .
اريد التعرف علي مهندس لحام لديه خبره كافيه لعمل wps accoring to EN standard


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاخ مقدام المهندس*

الاخ الكريم مقدام المهندس 
يوجد مجموعة اسطوانات لشركة Schlumberger 
وهى عبارة عن 10 اسطوانات بها كل شى عن الحفر 
ولكنى للأسف لا استطيع تحميلها لكبر حجمها ولاكن من ان الاكيد ان تجدها مع زملائك فى العمل حاول ان تبحث عنها 
وفى المرفقات سوف تجد ملف ورد بهى محتويات هذه الاسطوانات 
وحاول بهذة العناوين الموجودة البحث على جوجل


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ مهندس محمد فى الغالب ستجد ما تريد فى المنتدى فى اللحام من الالف الى الياء ولاكن
accoring to AWS
ولكن حاول عن طريق البحث فى المنتدى وان شاء الله ستجد ماتريد


----------



## مقدام المهندس (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي احمد واسف لاني تاخرت بشكرك لانه لم يكن لدي نت


----------



## iwemohamed (10 يناير 2007)

حاولت كثيرا م/ احمد !

ولم أجد شيئ


----------



## thz89 (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس حفر وعملت لفترة قصيرة فى الحفر
ولدى خبرات فى مجال الكهرباء والميكانيكا والمياه والتحلية ولدى الرغبة باعمل فى الحفر فهل من فرصة وخصوصا السن فوق 40 سنة 
نأمل الرد لمن عنده الفرصة 
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## موح الجيري (5 أغسطس 2008)

I want to contact Mr Kamel16


----------



## سامراللامي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شلونك استاذ احمد ؟
اني مهندس حفر واعمل حاليا في i . D . C 
وانا حاضر في اي سؤال او استفسار من اي اخ وصديق 
مع حبي وتقديري


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوكم / حسام حسن 
طالب فى السنة التالتة قسم حفر ..
أعشق الحفر وأريد أن أزيد معلوماتى فى هذا المجال ..


----------



## كريم6230 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عايز اعرف الفرق بين مهندس الحفر(drilling engineer) و الحفار (driller)


----------



## wesam_sbha (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ............

انا مهندس حفر تابع لشركة بيتروكندا الكندية ...فرع ليبيا ومهنتي الحالية ...

رئيس جهاز حفر ...Rig supervisor 

وتفضل لاي مساعدة أنا جاهز ....

تحياتي


----------



## wesam_sbha (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى كريم ........

مهندس الحفر مسؤول على كل عمليات البئر او بالاصح مسؤول على العمليات الفعلية ويتولى كافة المعلومات الهندسية للبير ....والحفار عادتا الشخص الموجود على الفلور ...او ارضية الحفارة وهو الشخص الذي يتعامل مباشرة مع الهاند بريك او عجلة قيادة الحفارة ...

للمزيد من المعلومات [email protected]


----------

